# Tips on attaching Riccia/Moss to wood/rocks?



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

illustrated overview how to grow riccia;
Creating a carpet of Riccia
to get the mesh, go here;
McMaster-Carr
then find products;
*85385T926*

Taiwan moss sticks much better than Xmas ever will,
however some feel Xmas grows into a nicer pattern,
so Taiwan would be best to tie down to rock or wood
using fine fishing wire, or even dissolving cotton thread.
Xmas would be better for a moss wall since the mesh
holding the wall up, is also holding the Xmas in place.

consider your tank occupants when attempting any of this as
fish that dig around or pull at plants may ruin your project.


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

Xmas and Taiwan Moss are slow to attach to anything, if they ever attach at all that is. You pretty much have to tie it down unless you can wedge it into a crack in wood or rock. I suggest low test (lightweight) fishing line rather than cotton thread. I use 2lb test and you can't see it underwater. It shouldn't fall apart unless it's in really bad shape.

With Riccia, there are other ways to do it but it's almost always tied down with fishing line. Step one: tie it down to something. Step two: spend the rest of the tanks life picking out small pieces that float away.


----------



## Lycosa (Oct 16, 2006)

I find that tying the riccia down to small rocks spaced rather closely together works better than trying to tie down a big bunch to a large rock. It's much more time consuming, but the end effect will be more 'carpet-like' and less like a blob that tries to float up wherever it is not tied down.


----------



## Rond (Jan 5, 2005)

Craig is right about how slow the mosses attach to the wood by itself.

Here is an excellent tip from Killies.com on how to tie mosses and liverwort. You could net your riccia the way Mr. Tan net the mini-pellia.


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

if i wanted my riccia to attatch on the top of my petrified wood, (pictured below), how would i go about doing that. using either kinds of mesh i think is out of the question. that would look ridiculous. i'm guessing the thread?


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Riccia will never attach to wood or anything. It is as floater by nature and doesn't shoot roots. The method you use for attachment has to be a permanant one, so I suggest you do the mesh method, understanding that it will eventually outgrow it and float to your tank surface, so you will have to repeat the process indefinitely. It looks cool, but takes some doing to maintain. Thread is not an option.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

I like to attach my moss and Riccia to rocks using good old hairnets. I've heard of people having problems with fish being caught but I haven't. Basically "sew" the back of the hairnet together VERY tightly after placing it and the moss on the rock. Just pulled a rock out last week that was in the tank for 3 months and the hairnet was still tight against it. No way a fish was getting stuck in that.


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

how does this guy get the riccia to attach to all of that wood? should i just cut the mesh slightly larger than the object, lay the riccia on, then bend it over in order to weigh it down on there, and then let it grow out? i don't think the "sandwhich" method is possible on my petrified wood. hmm. any other suggestions?


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

I had an image of stretchy mesh stuck in my head, existing somewhere in my house, after a long search I finally threw open the shower curtain and 'bam!'

my g/f's nylon shower scrubbies :hihi: 

I ripped out a nice portion that'll work well with my oddly shaped driftwood, looks perfect for rocks, too. I believe those things are pretty darn cheap at any drug/dollar store or walmart.


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

wel that's what i've used for my slate, however, i've found that if it catches a sharp end, the mesh tears. so much for that. the rock i have is pretty jagged.


----------



## Lazy J (Oct 26, 2006)

Another possibility is the plastic mesh bags that marbles or decorative rocks come in. $0.99 at most dollar stores. Wal-Mart also carries them (rocks). Or, if anyone is in need of a raincoat, I saw in Fred Meyer's yesterday (NW store) they have some packaged in some sort of nylon mesh material bags that I believe would work well. Although I do not know how fabric would last with additives, etc.? Along the same lines, you might be able to find some actual mesh material at yardage stores. Just some thoughts!?!?!?!?!


----------



## omboocat (Nov 3, 2005)

You can also use the nylon netting in the craft section that is used in making bridal out fits, perfectly safe and has many different size holes to choose from.
omboocat


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

Check this out

Delaware Valley Aquatic Gardeners Association - Planted Aquarium Enthusiasts - How To Secure 'Dwarf' Riccia


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

danepatrick said:


> wel that's what i've used for my slate, however, i've found that if it catches a sharp end, the mesh tears. so much for that. the rock i have is pretty jagged.





Brilliant said:


> Check this out
> 
> Delaware Valley Aquatic Gardeners Association - Planted Aquarium Enthusiasts - How To Secure 'Dwarf' Riccia


Yep, I followed that guide, but like danepatrick said, it tears when I tie it to something sharp. Oh well.


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

epicfish said:


> Yep, I followed that guide, but like danepatrick said, it tears when I tie it to something sharp. Oh well.


glad to know i'm not the only one.


----------



## AlGee (Sep 7, 2006)

how about doing a combo: mesh sandwich then tying the mesh down with thread


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I can't see how mesh would work on top of the rock. The mesh would be so small and light it may float up as the Riccia grows and pearls.

I would do a stainless steel weight. Put some Riccia on top of the stone and then place a coiled Riccia weight on top of that. It should be small and heavy enough to keep the Riccia down.

Mike


----------



## eeng168 (Apr 22, 2005)

*...*

I use green thule ( I think this is how you spell it)...basically it's the material that is used to make wedding veils. I buy like 3 yards of it from a craft store for less than $2-3 dollars. 

I wrap the thule around driftwood, rocks, or green mesh (which I also get at the craft shop. 69 cents for a sheet that's 8 1/2 by 11) and then finish off with fishing line. 

I'll attach a pic when I get a chance.


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

i'm going to lowe's tomorrow to see if i can find some stainless steel mesh. i should also be getting more riccia this week. i'm going to update on how things turn out. and try to give a step by step.


----------



## fusQer (Jan 23, 2006)

Brilliant said:


> Check this out
> 
> Delaware Valley Aquatic Gardeners Association - Planted Aquarium Enthusiasts - How To Secure 'Dwarf' Riccia


this should be a sticky


----------

